

Rate my Hacker Resource Page - JaretManuel
http://jaretmanuel.com/hackerville

======
BasDirks
Do these qualify as hacker?

    
    
      * pixlr
      * Grasshopper - "*The Virtual Phone System Designed for Entrepreneurs*"
      * 99logos
      * half of your services section
    

Where is computer science? Where is security? Where is HACKING.

Hacker does not mean Valley Superstar, sorry. We're upset when the media
dilutes the meaning of our beloved "hacker" identity, but like this we do a
good job ourselves.

I remember 9 years ago when I was 14 that I used to read UNIX manuals and
guides on phreaking from the 80's. I feel terribly old when I see people these
days put JQUERY FUNDAMENTALS on a list of "hacker" resources, and I'm 23.

~~~
mnazim
All that and

    
    
        - where is Vim, Emacs - the most used hacker editors.
        - looks like  PostgreSQL, MySQL and other RDBMS do not qualify as Databases
        - where is SICP; is PG's On Lisp only lisp resource.
    

and then some.

~~~
JaretManuel
I don't know much about Lisp, or much of anything yet as this is part of my
research and hence why I asked for improvements. Specific suggestions welcome.
Thanks for sharing.

~~~
mnazim
My 2 cents:

From what I see on the list I am deducing that you work with rails most of
time. If that is correct, that is what you should have aimed for "Ruby/Rails
Resources Page".

I guess it would have worked better if you had created separate page for Apple
resources(just thinking out loud; I do not know anything about Apple app
development).

There is a lot of stuff that can be categorized as generic tools and not
anything specific to hackers. Either should have been a separate part list or
not at all(I am not sure many "hackers" [want to]use 37Signals services).

Listing of resources is almost useless to the reader if you do not provide a
short explanation on why you think the tool is on your list. This saves
readers' time. Hackers love knowing opinions; even if they don't agree.

Finally, You should have included only those topics on which you possess a
good level of expertise.

~~~
JaretManuel
Your 2 cents doesn't count. Just kidding. I have outlined for the most part if
it is an Apple resource (it is the first one), etc. There are people who
disagree with this resource being useless. Something I clearly failed to do
and I was trigger happy in the process was calling the subject "Startup Hacker
Beginner Resource guide" or something to that effect. Why Ruby/Rails? I have
included some Python resources. "Startup" Hackers will use lots of these tools
and then some. If plenty of people say a certain resource is junk then I could
pull it but I am confident there are some quality resources. I do not have to
be an expert to know if something is decent or not as I put plenty of time
into this.

To answer your question and be as open as my introduction to the page, I just
started learning HTML/CSS & Ruby.

Also, I think you meant to say "Short" not Shot /typo. I clearly failed to use
a proper term of a startup Hack or Hacker. My bad to the masses in the peanut
gallery of correctness.

Never assume, it's bad for your health and usually incorrect. Thanks again, as
I appreciate your input.

------
KonradKlause
s/Hacker/Webdesigner/

------
JaretManuel
I completely screwed up. I meant to put Startup "Hacker" resource page as I
beginner's resource page. My apology to the hardcore "hackers" of the world.
May you make it through the day!

~~~
mnazim
We all do at one point or the or the other. What separates men from boys is
willingness to take on the pounding that follows and improve oneself. So far
you seem to be handling it very gracefully. :)

PS: By "pounding" I mean constructive criticism, not the criticism for the
sake of criticism.

~~~
JaretManuel
I take rejection as someone blowing a bugle in my ear to wake me up and get
going, rather than retreat~ Sylvester Stallone

I eat what people like him will spit out on a bad day! Bill Cosby said I don't
know the key to success but the key to failure is trying to please everybody!
I screw up a ton, I will screw up a ton more, the difference is I am not
afraid to rock the boat. When the boat crashes, I will swim. The key is we
learn and help others to learn. A grandiose attitude is for inferior people
who have issues getting laid or a low self esteem! Appreciate your comments!

